

Ask HN: Why submissions automatically getting dead? - johnx123-up

Though my previous submissions are not flagged, new ones are automatically getting killed. Whom to contact for this?
======
mooism2
Contact pg.

I'm looking at your list of recent submissions with showdead on, and I see
only one dead submission out of the most recent 30 (up to 164 days ago) ---
and that's #24 from 131 days ago.

Which web sites are you submitting that are getting autokilled?

~~~
johnx123-up
Thanks for the reply. I deleted them once they're autokilled. These are the
websites that I tried submitting:

<http://designmodo.com/the-bricks/>

<http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla>

~~~
allenbrunson
I might be able to save you the trouble:

theoatmeal.com is banned at this site. it is the very definition of something
that shouldn't be posted here, as it would lead to endless nerdrage debates.

i've never heard of designmodo.com, but i wouldn't be surprised if it is also
on the banned list. that article you submitted is a thinly veiled ad, which is
also not a good submission candidate.

~~~
johnx123-up
Thanks for the insights

